# First time poster - RCI Points Questions



## Chilcotin (Aug 15, 2011)

I am new to timesharing and to TUGS but am well travelled.

A new resort near my home is going to be affiliated with RCI points so that is why I have concentrated on their system.

I have looked at properties based on the penny a point rule for maintenance fees.  

Vacation Village at Parkway with 92500 points and Attitash Mountain with 46500 points have intrigued me the most. I am only interested in the points and probably won't stay at either resort.

With weather the way it has been these past few years what happens to your points in the event of a natural disaster ie: hurricane or fire?  Do your maintenance fees go way up?

As I am new to timesharing is it better to start with a lower points amount...Attitash Mountain is available for $1 with no closing costs and see if I like it or just go for something like Parkway right away?

Thanks for all your help you have given so far as I have read through the boards.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2011)

A lower points amount means less exchanges, pure and simple.  

Buying in Orlando gets you a regional block from DVC trades.  

We used to love Points, but I am no longer a fan.  I like the idea of a good week with low fees that will get at least 30 Points in the new Points Lite system, which is what the new weeks system has become.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are thinking of buying RCI points to use for short stays then you might enjoy being an RCI points owner.  I've gotten alot of mileage out of my RCI points but if  you want to stay for full weeks all the time then you may want to consider something other than RCI Points.  

Cindy is right in that lately RCi points has been downgraded in value but there is still value for short stays and off season uptrades.  

I kinda grew up in RCI with RCI points so am not the best weeks TPu trader but have enjoyed great vacations in 2 bedrooms for very reasonable MF/point ratios.  

What resort do you have in mind to use your points at and in what season.


----------



## Chilcotin (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help thus far.

We are on the west coast of Canada so we really like Hawaii and when my husband retires in five years perhaps some snowbirding in Arizona or California.

Our dream would be to spend most of November somewhere in Hawaii and a month somewhere south in February or March. once he retires.  

Our favourite time to travel to the sun is November (our anniversary is on the 10th) but be home before US Thanksgiving.  Living on the "wet coast" it can be very dreary, wet and dark during that time of the year.

Thats why I thought points would work for us. I realize I wont get much with 46000 points but thought it would be a good way to try RCI out. Where can I get more information on TPU's.


----------



## fishingguy (Aug 16, 2011)

*page back through the TUG archives for valuable info*

The best way to get more info on the new RCI Weeks TPUs and RCI Points programs is to page backwards through the posts in the Timesharing part of the forum.  More specifically, study the posts in the Exchanging, Points and Newbies Help sections.   It will take some effort on your part to understand how these two programs work, but time is on your side -- no need to get in a hurry to buy.  After you've been studying for a while things will eventually "click" and come together.

Buying a timeshare is easy and it is a buyers market right now.  Buy the wrong property and you are stuck with a white elephant that will be hard to dispose of -- since selling is 10x more difficult than buying a moderately-desirable property.  eBay is filled with timeshares that go for little more than closing costs; it has been that way for a couple years now and that won't change in the near future.  The best advice I can give is to spend your time studying before you buy; to make sure you make the best choice!

The cost per point is a huge factor in getting low-cost exchanges in TPU Weeks or RCI Points.  So do your homework and decide what program will be best for you, given your personal situation and travel plans.  Then get prepared to start watching eBay.  46K points isn't a lot to work with and the higher points properties give you more options to travel IMO.  Vacation Village(s), Grandview, and plenty of others come up all the time on eBay; providing more points for the maintenance fees.  Look for timeshare ownership in 2 and 3 BR lockouts; during major vacation weeks (spring break, summer travel season, winter skiing season, XMAS, etc.); and in the most desirable locations for the best points-maintenance fee ratio.  

While you are studying, consider renting a timeshare from another TUG member, to get familiar with what timeshare resorts are like.  You can even do this when you start zeroing in on a property that you are interested in.  One can make a strong case for renting timeshares rather than owning timeshares; given today's market, rising maintenance fees, etc.  Lastly, never buy a timeshare retail; always by resale -- you essentially get the same ownership at pennies on the dollar!


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 18, 2011)

To me the three important things to consider with RCI Points are:

1. your home resort and home group matters - because - you get a 303 day booking window at all points resorts (good), but you get 304-334 days out at your home group (better) and you get 335-365 days out at your home resort (best).
For example we have Meadow Lake for a home resort where we like to go often, so I can book late August 2012 now long before any non owners can. I can also often get a weekend there at the last minute.
I also have VV@P as a home resort (I have 5 home resorts) so I am grouped with all the Dailymanagement group and can get reservations 304-334 days out - before any other RCI Points members can (except the home resort owners).

2. Don't get too many points - I have 213K points every year and would actually like to have fewer (maybe 140K) - such is life.
Go here: http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pd...idsUpdate1.pdf
to see how many points you'll need to do what you want to do. You can always rent more points to fill out a vacation - but having extra can be an issue to use before they expire (but not as bad as a week you can't use IMO).

3. When you buy don't overpay: A real smokin' solid deal is less than a penny per point in MF's costs along with closing under $300 and this years points thrown in for free. A resonable deal would be points @ a penny to 1.5 cents each in MF's along with $500 in closing and no free points IF it's at a resort you want for a home resort.

3a. A red week gives you more points per MF (generally) than a white or blue week.


----------



## Chilcotin (Aug 21, 2011)

Rick and Fishing Guy,

Thank you for your help:

I have found on ebay in Sedona, Arizona  ~ Sedona Springs 2 bdrm lock off unit worth 72,700 RCI points for MF of $805 about 1.1 cents per point.  Settlement/administrative costs are $299 and the RCI and resort transfer fee is $402. The current bid is $36. The reviews on the RCI website are all very positive. I have not bid on this unit yet.

They are affiliated with Vacations International so if I understand you right Rick I would have earlier access to their resorts then other RCI points members.

We live near Vancouver, BC  and there are VI resorts within a couple hours drive of our home. They also have properties in Hawaii, one of our favourite places to vacation.

I thought Arizona would be a good choice as they tend not to have too many natural disasters.

I have decided to stick with RCI points because of the new resort being built near my home will be a RCI Gold Crown point resort and I would like to be able to go there for a couple of weeks in the summer. I realize that 72,700 points may not be enough for a couple of weeks there but I can always buy extra RCI points from other Tugs members. It is called the Ridge Resort which Rick, is about an eight to nine hour drive from Spokane (my brother in law lives in Spokane and drives up to Canada quite often).  It is not a timeshare resort (full ownership only) but will be affiliated with RCI. Take a look at their website. ridgeresort dot ca


http://www.ridgeresort.ca/

Erin


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 21, 2011)

VRI is a very good management co. I am an owner of a VRI managed interval through MROP and am happy with their responsiveness and customer service.

That also looks like a nice resort - however before bidding I would check a couple things out to make sure they are understood.

1. My MROP (Multi Resort Ownership Plan) is *NOT* RCI Points so I am not *sure* if you buy into an RCI Points resort if you will get a "home group = VRI" - you should but ask RCI about this to verify. 

2. You may get an even better ARP (Advance Reservation Priority) with VRI than you do with RCI Points - check with VRI about this.

3. Speaking of MROP and VRI - you might consider the free MROP Red Week (hopefully still) available on TUG BBS here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1159702#post1159702 - read the whole thread  

If the VRI selection of resorts fits your needs this MROP is a very cool way to get into VRI with *very *little long term downside.

My MROP has 12 - 16 month ARP into VRI - way more than RCI Points - but verify this with VRI. My MROP is different than this one so I'm not positive it would also - there are several different MROP "plans".


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 21, 2011)

Further data = the MROP week has ARP into the MROP *section* of VRI not necessarily *ALL* of VRI - to gain access to "non-MROP" VRI inventory you would need to use VRI*ity exchange system and pay an exchange fee (less than RCI's fees for sure).

You might just find that the MROP inventory is all you really need - they have 59 or so resorts - visit http://www.multi-resorts.com/resorts.php to see what's up there.

Happy hunting 

Oh, and if you still want RCI Points as well - I'll give you free (no closing costs except RCI account set up = $224) 85,000 annual points in Orlando = $765 MF!


----------



## Chilcotin (Aug 23, 2011)

*RCI Points*

Rick,

I sent you a PM regarding your Orlando points.

Erin


----------



## nhernan1986 (Aug 24, 2011)

You seem to be extremely knowledgeable about TS's so if you wouldn't mind guiding my wife and I in the right direction, we would greatly appreciate it. I just ended a 7yr military career with the US Navy and we are starting our lives in West Palm Beach, FL (about an hour N or Miami). We are really looking to find the best way to save money on traveling as its and ABSOLUTE priority for us. FYI, we purchased a new TS with Welks Resort via points, but were lucky enough to find this website within the rescinding period and did so. Thank you all for saving us a monumental amount of money!! 

Here is what my wife and I are looking for; 
- The ability to travel to worldwide locations. We wouldn't mind having the timeshare based out of a really nice resort, but the priority lies in the flexibility to use our timeshare to travel. We will rarely visit the same place twice as there is so much to see!!! 
- I know that timeshares are rated based on premier status on down, so what are your recommendations on this? The one we purchased with Welk was a premier so when I talked to Interval International, they said that this type of timeshare would have the most benefits... Your thoughts? 
- We would also like a timeshare that somewhat fits the perks (or so they said at the presentation) of the timeshare I just rescinded from: ability to will the TS to our kids, luxuries stays, ability to bring family and friends and share it with them if possible, and the main factor that sold us was them stating that under their points system, all of these factors were met, plus their TS was premier so it took priority over lower rated TS's so it would be easy to use our points for worldwide travels (Plus they gave us 3 weeks a year!). -> still trying to figure how truthful this was, and how much negotiating power did this TS really have for priority in our planning. 
- I can definitely see the potential for saving money with TS's assuming that an owner buys the right one. We are absolutely committed vacationers, and we do not procrastinate planning them... 

I'm really happy to have joined TUG, and to have the opportunity to meet members like you who are so willing to help. Thanks a lot for your time. My wife and I truly appreciate it!


----------



## fishingguy (Aug 24, 2011)

*You asked a lot, but doing it right can be... ...complicated*

nhernan1986,
I don't know what the sales person you spoke to tried to sell you, but there is a whole lot more to _'extensive'_ world travel, than just getting one of their timeshares (TS). The ability to travel and exchange as you described, can require a lot of planning and preparation on your part, sometimes well before you even get your first property.  *An Aside:* Somehow I sense that you may not fully understand how timeshares actually work or how exchanges are made -- but I apologize ahead of time, if I'm wrong.  Simply put, getting/making TS exchanges is not like calling or getting on a website and booking a hotel, or booking a trip with a travel agency.  (I also apologize if I'm misinterpreting the extent of travel or actually what you really want to do, given the rest of my post.)

Unless you are in a position to plan 12 to 24 months ahead of time, it can be  _"challenging"_ to travel world wide via exchanges, unless cost is not major consideration.  Reasonable air fair, getting the right exchange opportunities, booking vehicle rentals, arranging for visas, and having an itinerary that suits your preference will also be major factors involved.  I guess what I'm saying is that you need to have an integrated approach all laid out ahead of time for best success.  For example, exchanging and traveling into Europe, the Orient or Asia; is entirely different than say Mexico, the Carribean or even South Africa.  (In some cases, the TS exchange can be the least of your worries or things you need to coordinate; security, air travel, timetables and other considerations [meals, customs, currency, etc.] are some things I've wrestled with when I consulted internationally.)

Some travel itineraries might involve more than just a TS for lodging:
- The size of the area can be too large to effectively cover from one spot, or a TS may not ideally be where you'd like them to be.  
- TS rentals may be a better choice in some locations, or even hotels. 
- Some of the bigger Hotel TS chains have the ability to use points/credits/etc. for some of their affiliated hotels, but that can vary by location overseas.

Now having said that, there are several TUGgers that have extensive worldwide travel experience, mostly centered around TS exchanges.  But I feel they have a deliberate and established strategy for doing so; some have even specifically selected properties (not necessarily in the US), for travel into Europe and other more difficult areas.  Hopefully they will chime in with some thoughts on how to get started; but be forewarned, this can be a whole separate topic, in and of itself.

Higher quality ownership (premier, 5*, etc.) is just one aspect of a TS.  The system it trades in and inventory that it can potentially access, the annual maintenance fees, how and who manages it, where it is located, etc. are just a few others you need to consider when making a potential purchase.  [You need to do a lot of homework to get the facts on a purchase, and maybe even make some personal compromises when selecting a property.]  Take your time choosing a TS ownership, and maybe considering renting one, to see if TS's will generally meet your expectations.

Lastly, deeded US TS ownership typically provides the ability to pass a property onto an heir or estate.  [It is just like your house or a vehicle in many ways, and ownership is usually recorded with a local governmental office.  Hey, you even pay real estate or property taxes too.]    But that may not be the case outside of the US, or with Right To Use ownership.

I'm glad you didn't buy retail, you are in a great position to put the money you saved into your goal, with a potential resale purchase.  You'll have lots of homework and reading to do....  The Regions section of the forum has a lot of information on various worldwide timeshare spots, and is a great place to start.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 25, 2011)

nhernan1986 said:


> You seem to be extremely knowledgeable about TS's so if you wouldn't mind guiding my wife and I in the right direction, we would greatly appreciate it. I just ended a 7yr military career with the US Navy and we are starting our lives in West Palm Beach, FL (about an hour N or Miami). We are really looking to find the best way to save money on traveling as its and ABSOLUTE priority for us. FYI, we purchased a new TS with Welks Resort via points, but were lucky enough to find this website within the rescinding period and did so. Thank you all for saving us a monumental amount of money!!
> 
> Here is what my wife and I are looking for;
> - The ability to travel to worldwide locations. We wouldn't mind having the timeshare based out of a really nice resort, but the priority lies in the flexibility to use our timeshare to travel. We will rarely visit the same place twice as there is so much to see!!!
> ...



Congrats on avoiding that big drain on your wallet and welcome.

The Time Share life and creating a great vacation is to me a lot like cooking: most people can cook well enough to keep from starving, but some rise to the level of "good cooks" and a few become "masters"

I'm not even past my probation as a TS cook - but I'll pitch in my $.002 as I can.

Rule 1 of TS: if the salesman's lips are moving - run away.
Rule 2 of TS: it is far easier to buy a TS than to sell one - so choose carefully and take your time studying.

Re: The ability to travel to worldwide locations. - If you purchase a timeshare affiliated with RCI, SFX, VRI or II you will gain the ability to exchange for other TS's all over the world - subject to the exchange company's rules.

Re: the ratings of TS's - RCI and II rate TS's for their members - the others rely on reviews - if you become a member here at TUG you can access the review section. Look over the resort's review *before* you buy it.

Re: Points systems - the most popular point system is RCI Points - but there are at least 6 other points systems to look into before choosing.

A good (for you) points system - is the one (or more) that will enable you to cook up the vacations you want at the price you like. They all offer different "perks" and "inhibitions" - many here like Wyndham points and many like RCI Weeks (aka points lite) as well.


----------

